# China and Far East: Interesting News



## Arsalan

Requesting all members to share random interesting news links, articles, tweets etc in this thread only. Please do not open an new thread for every single tweet you find interesting.

Please understand that this is a debate and discussion forum, if you want to share link of a tweet to support the argument you are making that is great, but opening new threads ONLY to share link of a tweet is just creating so many threads that actual debate threads are lost.

So if you come across any interesting thing related to Far East and China, please share link of it or post about it here rather than opening new threads.
*
To All Mods, please do not merge any threads into this one right now. We need to keep this opening post message on top for all members to understand that use the thread for the purpose it is intended for. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@onebyone 
Hello again, it is requested that if you or anyone else have some tweets and new information interesting to share but not something to be debated and discussed in detail, please share here.


----------



## Viet

*Football *

*Vietnam club hailed as Asia’s most viewed team in YouTube*

In an age where digital content is widely distributed and consumed, having a presence online is definitely a big thing and a Vietnam club has been recognised as the most viewed Asian club in YouTube for February 2019.

According to a source, Hoang Anh Gia Lai FC has the most views among Asian clubs and ranks an impressive eighth in the world ranking.







Courtesy of @DeporFinanzas


Only behind teams like FC Barcelona, Manchester United, Paris Saint-Germain, Liverpool and Real Madrid, Hoang Anh Gia Lai FC picked up 5.59 million views.

This achievement sees them surpass big European teams like Tottenham Hotspur, Arsenal FC and Bayern Munich.

This year, HAGL FC have struggled in the V.League as they only have three points in three games but their popularity and reach are still at an all-time high.


https://www.foxsportsasia.com/footb...-hailed-as-asias-most-viewed-team-in-youtube/


----------



## Viet

From 20 clubs in the ranking, Vietnam has two clubs. Hanoi FC with 4,3 million views ranks interestingly higher than Bayern München. Vietnam football has come from a long way.


----------



## lcloo

*Dead whale in Philippines had 40 kg of plastic in stomach*
AFP March 18, 2019 11:30 PM
• 5 minute read




_Darrell Blatchley, director of D’ Bone Collector Museum, shows one of the many plastic bags found inside a dead whale. (Facebook pic)_

MANILA: A starving whale with 40 kg of plastic trash in its stomach has died after being washed ashore in the Philippines, activists said Monday, calling it one of the worst cases of poisoning they have seen.

Environmental groups have tagged the Philippines as one of the world’s biggest ocean polluters due to its reliance on single-use plastic.

That sort of pollution, which is also widespread in other southeast Asian nations, regularly kills wildlife like whales and turtles that ingest the waste.

In the latest case, a Cuvier’s beaked whale died on Saturday in the southern province of Compostela Valley where it was stranded a day earlier, the government’s regional fisheries bureau said.

The agency and an environmental group performed a necropsy on the animal and found about 40 kg of plastic, including grocery bags and rice sacks.

The animal died from starvation and was unable to eat because of the trash filling its stomach, said Darrell Blatchley, director of D’ Bone Collector Museum, which helped conduct the examination.

“It’s very disgusting and heartbreaking,” he told AFP. “We’ve done necropsies on 61 dolphins and whales in the last 10 years and this is one of the biggest (amounts of plastic) we’ve seen.”

The 15.4-foot (4.7-metre) long whale was stranded in Mabini town on Friday where local officials and fishermen tried to release it, only for the creature to return to shallow water, said the Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources.

“It could not swim on its own, emaciated and weak,” regional bureau director Fatma Idris told AFP.

“(The) animal was dehydrated. On the second day it struggled and vomited blood.”

The death comes just weeks after the Global Alliance for Incinerator Alternative released a report on the “shocking” amount of single-use plastic in the Philippines, including nearly 60 billion sachets a year.

The Philippines has strict laws on garbage disposal but environmentalists say these are poorly implemented.

The problem also plagues the archipelago’s neighbours, with a sperm whale dying in Indonesia last year with nearly six kilograms of plastic waste discovered in its stomach.

In Thailand, a whale also died last year after swallowing more than 80 plastic bags. A green turtle, a protected species, suffered the same fate there in 2018.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Viet

Image by FIA

*Todt launches Vietnam F1 circuit construction work*
By: Chris Medland | March 20, 2019 9:08 AM


FIA president Jean Todt has kicked off the construction work on a new Formula 1 circuit in Vietnam that will host its inaugural race in 2020.

Todt was present at a ceremony to lay the foundation stone of the circuit in Hanoi, the Vietnamese capital, on Wednesday. The street circuit is scheduled to host its first race in April of next year and will be the first new addition to the calendar since Liberty Media’s purchase of F1 was completed at the start of 2017.

“This major event will give to Vietnam — and particularly its capital — an international exposure,” Todt is quoted as saying by Reuters, while adding he is hopeful the new race will help initiate a fresh interest in racing in the country.

“It’s fantastic for the development of motorsport in Vietnam and in the region … I really hope that soon here will also be facilities to host kart racing, drifting … You have young people, talented with a passion of motorsports, that’s why I think it’s very important to involve very quickly a new category of motorsport.”

The race effectively replaces the Malaysian Grand Prix in the region after it dropped off the calendar at the end of 2017, and comes with the financial backing of Vietnam’s biggest private conglomerate, VinGroup.

“F1 is always considered the king of all races,” VinGroup deputy chairman Nguyen Viet Quang said. “We have designed a challenging street circuit imprinted with Vietnamese identity and architecture.

“(The circuit will provide) racers the opportunity to show off their speed as on professional tracks together with their super skills in difficult turns of the street circuit.”

The 5.565-kilometer/3.458-mile circuit — which takes inspiration from various sections of other tracks including Suzuka, Monaco, the Nurburgring and Sepang — will utilize both existing streets and a number of roads that are yet to be built, and will be located around eight miles from the city center in Hanoi.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

lcloo said:


> *Dead whale in Philippines had 40 kg of plastic in stomach*
> AFP March 18, 2019 11:30 PM
> • 5 minute read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Darrell Blatchley, director of D’ Bone Collector Museum, shows one of the many plastic bags found inside a dead whale. (Facebook pic)_
> 
> MANILA: A starving whale with 40 kg of plastic trash in its stomach has died after being washed ashore in the Philippines, activists said Monday, calling it one of the worst cases of poisoning they have seen.



The problem with those oceanic plastic garbage is media reporting rather than anything else (WHAT...???? ).
For those of you landlubber whose reading this you must be thinking that any garbage found at some beach / coastal area got to be originating from nearby right..?! (just as the medias portrayed). Unfortunately that is not the case with oceanic garbage. Any floating trash / garbage that anyone throw into major waterway will eventually find it's way into the sea and the ocean afterward, and after some time they will be carry away by oceanic current elsewhere, and this elsewhere could be anywhere from hundred to few thousand nautical mile away, meaning a garbage that was dumped at Guangzhou for example could easily end up at the coast of Manila, or garbage that was dumped at Perth could find their way to the coast of Denpasar. The only way to determine the origin of the garbage is to visually examine the said garbage themselves (what they are, what was written on it, etc). 

However as rule of thumb, due to the nature of coriolis effect of Earth rotation any garbage that was dumped at northen hemisphere will only travel within northen hemisphere, and the same thing also apply for southern hemisphere.


----------



## Nilgiri

@Genesis someone spotted and captured video of you lol:






@GeraltofRivia @rott @viva_zhao @serenity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese-owned club win Bosnia-Herzegovina league, in Champions League qualifiers*
By *Hoang Nguyen*

Wed, 6/3/2020 | 19:15 (GMT+7)

FK Sarajevo, owned by Vietnamese businessman Nguyen Hoai Nam, won the Bosnian Premier League and a spot in the UEFA Champions League qualifiers.





FK Sarajevo celebrate the Bosnian Premier League title in 2019. Photo courtesy of FK Sarajevo.

The title went to Sarajevo on Tuesday after organizers decided to end the season early due to the continuing Covid-19 pandemic.

"The Bosnia-Herzegovina Football Federation and the domestic league organizer came to an agreement after getting clubs’ opinions that the season will end early without completing the remaining 11 fixtures because of Covid-19," Nam said.

"Besides, there’s no fun playing the matches without spectators."

After 22 rounds Saravejo had 45 points with 13 wins, six draws and three losses. Zeiliernicar (42) and Zrinjski (38) followed them.

This is the seventh Bosnian Premier League title for Sarajevo, the country’s most decorated club.


Last year the Sarajevo U19 team visited Vietnam and played in an U21 international tournament in Da Nang. The club also signed an agreement with the Promotion Fund for Vietnamese Football Talent to exchange players and host training trips in Bosnia.

The aim is to get players play in each other’s league in the near future.

Bosnia-Herzegovina has reported over 2,500 Covid-19 cases and 157 deaths so far.



Nguyen Hoai Nam, CEO of Berjaya Vietnam. (Photo: bsin.vn)


----------



## Daniel808

Heartwarming event from East China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@SgtGungHo

This Korean woman is quite popular in Indonesia






She appears in almost all Indonesian TV stations






Even in News TV specializing in financial


----------



## polanski

China Now Claims Russian Vladivostok And Nepalese Mount Everest Of Theirs: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ivostok-and-nepalese-mount-everest-of-theirs/


----------



## Daniel808

😍 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329276681303953414

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

polanski said:


> China Now Claims Russian Vladivostok And Nepalese Mount Everest Of Theirs: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ivostok-and-nepalese-mount-everest-of-theirs/


Fake news.


----------



## Viet

Cool car cool music


----------



## Viet

How Marou put Vietnam on the world's chocolate map

Asian expansion plans include cafes from Japan to Singapore

Marou's exquisite range of single-origin chocolate bars puts a fresh twist on the label "Made in Vietnam." (Courtesy of Marou)

LIEN HOANG, Nikkei staff writer
April 5, 2021 08:00 JST

HO CHI MINH CITY -- In the world of chocolate, something has changed in the last decade, as subtle as the cherry aftertaste of a fine truffle. In London cafes and Tokyo grocers, connoisseurs were persuaded to buy new bars from Vietnam, a communist country better known for coffee and rice exports.

To continue reading, subscribe today


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379797474278305801


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_What if China sudddnly withdraw all its diplomatic staff out of Turkey? 
Will Turkish President Erdogan stepped in and removed this Mayor if it started a diplomatic rows with China for his antics after overstepping his authority. 
*Water supply to foreign Embassy is an obligatory commitment under the UN convention.*
Turkey will probably tried to explain by saying that this is all a misunderstanding and it is just a routine pipe maintenance.
So how many times can one pull this trick?

That is what happens when a country appoints incompetent and unequalified people to their positions. 
I am pretty sure that this is just another fake news.   _


----------



## Indos

*Raya and the Last Dragon Introduces Disney’s First Southeast Asian Princess. Advocates Say Hollywood Representation Shouldn’t Stop There*

The arrival of _Raya and the Last Dragon_, Disney’s latest animated movie, brings cause for celebration among many in Asian and Asian-American communities. The film is a landmark moment for Southeast Asian representation in Hollywood: Raya is Disney’s first Southeast Asian princess, and is voiced by Kelly Marie Tran, the first Southeast Asian actor to lead an animated feature from the studio.

Set in the fantasy land of Kumandra, which Disney has said is inspired by the cultures of Southeast Asia, the story follows the quest of the eponymous heroine as she searches for the fabled dragon Sisu in order to restore a broken world.

The film—which is available on Disney+ with Premier Access and in select theaters on March 5— was co-written by Vietnamese-American screenwriter Qui Nguyen and Malaysian screenwriter Adele Lim, the latter of whom is best known for co-writing _Crazy Rich Asians_. Fawn Veerasunthorn, who is Thai-American, led the artistic direction as Head of Story.









Raya and the Last Dragon Sparks Celebration and Calls for More Representation


Raya is Disney’s first Southeast Asian princess. Advocates say representation in Hollywood shouldn’t stop there




time.com










The song is sung by Raisa Andriana an Indonesian female singer and other three singers from Thailand, Malaysia, Philippine.






PS: Raya in Indonesian/Malay means Great and Indonesia national anthem is Indonesia Raya


----------



## neolithic

*Bronze Age Globalisation and Eurasian Impacts on Later Jōmon Social Change*


----------



## Daniel808

Bookstore in China 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455118797069643782


----------



## Indos

Religion in South East Asia


----------



## Daniel808

Welcome to China 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467334160314511364

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466900049884065796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462363193708146691

Bonus :
*Hangzhou






Guangzhou





Shenzhen

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459210632377602057
Chengdu

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457640284901318656*

No wonder those Evils Muricans so Envy and wants to destroy them


----------



## Daniel808

*The Streets in Shanghai, China







*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512413292848824325


----------



## neolithic

*What are the 5 tallest skyscrapers in East Asia?*

*





*


----------



## neolithic

*Japanese Innovations in Digital Age*

*



*


----------



## Daniel808

*America? Europe? NO !

THIS IS CHINA*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576851602077806592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577101291687641088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Chinese borrowed terms from foreign languages*


----------



## neolithic

*Canon to build nanoimprint factory to challenge ASML

Japan Dominating Highly Profitable Niches*

*Japan’s SMEs Continue To Be At The Core Of Semiconductor Production Toward The Age Of 5G*

*In-house laser maker lights the way for Japan Inc

Japanese makers still lead world in photolithography technology

How Sharp Got Toshiba Into CMOS

Japan plays catch-up on EUV lithography*


----------

